# Building garage gym



## silvereyes87 (Sep 2, 2019)

So ive atarted my own little powerlifting spot.
https://www.fringesport.com/collections/barbells/products/mens-olympic-wonder-barbell-20kg
This wonderbar is an Olympic bar. It was too cheap to pass up. Wont hurt for a starter bar. Eventually want a powerbar and a texas deadlift bar.
My rack. https://www.titan.fitness/cages-and-racks/t-3-series/t-3-space-saving-racks/shupfpwrv2-2fpwr-s.html

Still need mats, a bench. More barbells. I have some shitty generic plastic weights which will give me something to play with while i collect iron. The plastic ones i have 45's and down.
Prolly just buy a starter kit coming with a little of everything


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 2, 2019)

ooooh how exciting :32 (19): :32 (20):


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 2, 2019)

Heck yeah. Looks like a good start


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 2, 2019)

No garage gym is complete without a pic of Fd's privates....


----------



## DNW (Sep 2, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> No garage gym is complete without a pic of Fd's privates....



But there can only be one snake pit...


----------



## Utm18 (Sep 2, 2019)

Off to a good start.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Sep 2, 2019)

Be careful, it becomes an obsession...


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Sep 2, 2019)

I did however manage to downsize it after 40 years, planning on downsizing house in 7 years (when I reach age 60) need to slowly downsize everything inside of it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 2, 2019)

Damn, Rot Iron - I'd buy a membership. 

Silver - solid start, M8. Good foundation to build on.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 2, 2019)

that's great bro. Sometimes I wish I could build a home gym. Nice start


----------



## burtle1987 (Sep 2, 2019)

What do you guys think about the Titan racks? I've been leaning  towards them but I don't know much about them.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Sep 2, 2019)

burtle1987 said:


> What do you guys think about the Titan racks? I've been leaning  towards them but I don't know much about them.



They have been rated with a lot of good reviews based on what I've read before.https://www.garagegymreviews.com/


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 2, 2019)

Titan and valor fitness have great bang for buck equipment


----------



## tinymk (Sep 2, 2019)

Love garage gyms.


----------



## DNW (Sep 2, 2019)

Do most ppl still do memberships when they have a garage gym?  Theres some machines that I wouldnt want to do without.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 2, 2019)

DNW said:


> Do most ppl still do memberships when they have a garage gym?  Theres some machines that I wouldnt want to do without.



Im keeping my current memberships. With my insurance i pay a flat 25$ a month and get golds, YMCA,  and anytime fitness. Helps alot when i go put of town because theres a golds outside my moms neighborhood.  Also love machines too. I still do bodybuilding training. The garage gym is just my training for big 3. So i can take my time,  focus. Plus only 1 place in town has a deadlift bar and i want to be able to train with one consistantly. Gonna eventually buy a log press for fun and a safety squat bar aswell.


----------



## DNW (Sep 3, 2019)

I wish more gyms had a safety squat bar or even the rack with handholds


----------



## Long (Sep 3, 2019)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Be careful, it becomes an obsession...



Awesome man


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 3, 2019)

Keep checking craigslist. That's how I built mine up. And look for local gyms going out of business. They're everywhere.


----------



## Long (Sep 3, 2019)

DNW said:


> Do most ppl still do memberships when they have a garage gym?  Theres some machines that I wouldnt want to do without.



I don't. I live pretty much across the street from a gym. I've never worked out there.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Sep 4, 2019)

DNW said:


> Do most ppl still do memberships when they have a garage gym?  Theres some machines that I wouldnt want to do without.



As odd as it sounds I also have 2 memberships, a Crunch near my job for 10.00 a month, and a Work Out World in town for 10.00 a month. But its more of a schedule thing, plus my wife lifts w/ me and she's not a garage gym fan when its 10-degrees in Winter. I'm not big on machines, but do like a few. (Specially come in handy now since tearing my shoulder, hard to do barbell movements until it heals up).


----------



## bigdog (Sep 4, 2019)

nice sil... good start! I plan to build mine soon too. I will keep my membership for the sauna and pool though.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 4, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Keep checking craigslist. That's how I built mine up. And look for local gyms going out of business. They're everywhere.



Same. Over the years I have collected thousands of dollars worth of equipment for under $500 total spent including a commercial power rack and a commercial bench and weights/bars.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 28, 2019)

Home gym steaming ahead. New additions are 545 lbs of bumper plates, buddy capps tx deadlift bar.
5-75 lb dumbells.  And a bowflex max trainer for my cardio. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 8709


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 28, 2019)

Home gym sexiness....
View attachment 8710

View attachment 8711

Im still keeping my gym memberships. With my insurance i get golds, ymca, and anytime for just 25$  altogether. Comes in handy when i visit my mother in San Antonio which is often. Plus the pool, sauna, etc


----------



## andy (Oct 28, 2019)

gettin inspired


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Oct 30, 2019)

Picking up my bench today. Some dumbbells and plates. Not sure what all’s is coming. Got one of them you can have what ever is in there deals. Score. Totally inspired by all of y’all. Great stuff.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 30, 2019)

im building up my basement, but your 20 years ahead of me......I only have weights up to 50lbs.....plates & dumbbells.  

Did you buy the rack and mod it to your studs/joists in the wall..??  looks good and saves some loot


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 30, 2019)

It’s looking good silver!! I like


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 31, 2019)

burtle1987 said:


> What do you guys think about the Titan racks? I've been leaning  towards them but I don't know much about them.



I have a titan rack and it is solid! I wouldnt hesitate on getting one again if I ever had a need!


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 1, 2019)

Titan has a bad reputation for fit/finish. I know a couple guys who bought their racks and holes didn't line up.

I'd buy a used rack on craigslist. Anything 12 gauge or thicker will be plenty strong.


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 1, 2019)

My spare bedroom gym.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 2, 2019)

nissan11 said:


> My spare bedroom gym.



It looks pretty clean in there, Nissan. Nice set up!


----------



## Underdog12 (Dec 29, 2019)

get a tytax t3-x


----------



## losieloos (Dec 29, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> No garage gym is complete without a pic of Fd's privates....



Lmao........


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 8, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> im building up my basement, but your 20 years ahead of me......I only have weights up to 50lbs.....plates & dumbbells.
> 
> Did you buy the rack and mod it to your studs/joists in the wall..??  looks good and saves some loot



Bought the rack. Both titan and rogue have wall mounted racks. Used a board to mount to studs in walls. Bolted rack to the boards. Rack was 275 shipped on sale. Works perfectly.


----------

